# Just gonna...



## Pi (Jun 15, 2009)

Leave this here.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 15, 2009)

Aw, I'm not in it.


----------



## Pi (Jun 15, 2009)

It was what was in my cache 

Nice new icon, by the by.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 15, 2009)

*chuckles* That is all.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice! I like the way you delivered that.

I wish I didn't obsessively clear my cache all the time.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember that, that was funny as hell.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2009)

Damnit Pi I've sent you 14 PMs now, and you haven't even looked at them.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2009)

Bahaha, my geekery is preserved.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah you have 14 unread private messages. XD


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Yeah you have 14 unread private messages. XD



they're all from retarded moderator staff.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 18, 2009)

Pi said:


> they're all from retarded moderator staff.



Secret love messages? I haven't seen you post anything that would warrant getting told off.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 18, 2009)

Reminds me of my _hacker days_.

1998: I have winnuke, back orifice, ICQ, and speak 1337, therefore I are hacker.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 18, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Reminds me of my _hacker days_.
> 
> 1998: I have winnuke, back orifice, ICQ, and speak 1337, therefore I are hacker.


You forgot SubSeven


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 18, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Reminds me of my _hacker days_.
> 
> 1998: I have winnuke, back orifice, ICQ, and speak 1337, therefore I are hacker.



Oh how l0pht  and they sold out too, went all white-hat legit.  

All of the cool kids were hanging out with the CDC anyway.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 19, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Oh how l0pht  and they sold out too, went all white-hat legit.
> 
> All of the cool kids were hanging out with the CDC anyway.



The L0pht is back, believe it or not.  I thought it was the end of both name and program when @Stake took 'em over, the same @Stake who later canned Dan Geer for signing his name to the famous paper, "CyberInsecurity: The Cost of Monopoly."

L0phtcrack is back! - Tony Caruthers, Internet Storm Center, SANS Institute; May 31, 2009.

L0phtcrack 6 - L0pht Holdings, LLC.

L0pht Heavy Industries - [Not yet open, but the old name is back.]

Also, what was at the time one of the best hacker/security news sites around, HNN, is also saying it's coming back.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> You forgot SubSeven





Irreverent said:


> Oh how l0pht  and they sold out too, went all white-hat legit.
> 
> All of the cool kids were hanging out with the CDC anyway.



Man, I don't even know what you guys are on about now.. I guess I never really was a haxx0r. :[


----------



## Takun (Jun 19, 2009)

OP of the linked thread.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The L0pht is back, believe it or not.  I thought it was the end of both name and program when @Stake took 'em over, the same @Stake who later canned Dan Geer for signing his name to the famous paper, "CyberInsecurity: The Cost of Monopoly."
> 
> L0phtcrack is back! - Tony Caruthers, Internet Storm Center, SANS Institute; May 31, 2009.
> 
> ...


Interesting.. and that paper was too.. I still have it someplace on my hard drive.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 19, 2009)

I was sad when this wasn't here any more. Thanks for that.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The L0pht is back, believe it or not



:shock:  I jizzed in my pants! 



> L0pht Heavy Industries - [Not yet open, but the old name is back.]



Yeah, but is it a front for the crypto-pansies at the CIA? :twisted:  I wonder if they're harvesting info?



Beef Ramen said:


> Man, I don't even know what you guys are on about now.. I guess I never really was a haxx0r. :[



http://www.cultdeadcow.com/ 

Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.  Script kiddies and leet-speak freaks need not apply; yer gonna get pwned.  The NSA and former presidential advisers suffer no fools. :twisted:


----------

